# Solved: linking to word files



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

I use a program (HTML) on my HP desktop to link to word files (.doc). I transfered these files to my laptop (win7) and can't link to the word files there ??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

HTML is a web page language. It's not a program. You can certainly create HTML pages that link to whatever files you want to on your own computer. Are you hosting a public website from your laptop? Or just creating an HTML page with links to Word documents on your computer?


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the response. just creating an HTML page with links to Word documents on my computer


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So why can't you create links to documents on your hard drive?


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

You should just need to change the doc paths in the html file. Although it may look the same, it probably isn't when moving to W7.

For instance:

XP desktop: c:\documents and settings\userprof\desktop
W7 desktop: c:\users\userprof\desktop

EDIT: You can edit those paths easily by opening the html file in notepad.


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't understand what you're saying to do. Below is the statement in the html file and below that is the line in the Word file:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
[TD]<a href="bobby magee.doc"</a>bobby magee[/TD]
--------------------------------------------------------------------
G D7 
Busted flat in Baton Rouge waitin for a train feeling near as faded as my jeans
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
It works in XP but not in Win7 ??


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Ok, make sure your word docs are in the same directory as the html file. Forget the path stuff I said earlier.


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

all are in My Documents but when I click on a link I get a question "do I want to open the file" and if I open, the file is there along with garbled text fore and aft


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

So the link is working and the file is opening, good.

Sounds like you need to tweak browser settings and /or UAC and see what that does for the warning box and garbled text.


----------



## kirkwebsites (Sep 10, 2011)

it should be opening when I click the link.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are the Word documents opening with Word? What version? What web browser are you using?


----------

